# Where to box to to hack?



## Gleeful Imp (7 October 2014)

We're in south preston/chorley, and looking for somewhere to go every so often for a nice hack over winter - not farm ride, but meandering round quiet lanes / farm tracks type of thing for a change of scenery. Somewhere we could get to know and explore over a number of visits.

Was thinking of heading up to Carr Side Equestrian as they mention escorted hacks through the trough of bowland, and we dont want to get lost!

Any ideas?

Much appreciated GI x


----------



## Annie B. (7 October 2014)

Rivington is a nice place, easy to park on the lane just off the main drive and the lower barn does lovely tea and cakes if you need a recharge when you get back from riding. If you park at the Royal arms at Tockholes you have the forestry commission on one side of the road and the moor which has loads of paths on the other. You could box out to Ansdell beach for a change too. Happy hacking.x


----------



## xxcharlottexx (7 October 2014)

As Annie B had just said both Rivington and tockholes are great places to hack. I moved recently to tockholes from Rivington where I had been stabled for 10 years,  so just shout if you want any more info


----------



## Mari (7 October 2014)

I'm near Carrside & didn't know they do escorted hacks. My horse doesn't 'do' traffic so I have to go off road. I use Beacon Fell regularly for off road.


----------



## Gleeful Imp (8 October 2014)

Thanks guys, xxcharlottexx I'll take you up on that kind offer. Ive heard lots of great things about riding round Tockholes, Beacon Fell and Rivington but never seemed to find out where actually to go, simple things such as where to park


----------



## xxcharlottexx (9 October 2014)

No worries. Just Pm me with what you want to know and il do my best to help


----------



## Bojingles (9 October 2014)

Gleeful Imp, is your grey tiny or is the coloured a giant??


----------



## Gleeful Imp (14 October 2014)

He was a proper heavy weight (and a maxi at that) so a big lad - she was just under 16hh and a riding horse - but she's being a good girlie for her photo and he was being an over excited beggar!!!!


----------

